# Hole in transmission



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Here is something to keep an eye on. I have been cleaning up this QTD 3M transmission and I just now noticed this oil stain.
Turns out it was a tiny pinhole and so I started poking at it and it is now quite a bit larger. It's now a full blown hole.
I'm guessing an air bubble in the casting process. 
I will have to figure out how to patch it up. 

But I just thought that I would share so that whoever is working on a transmission they should keep an eye out for this sort of thing. Don't be in too much of a hurry after cleaning a tranny to throw it back in the car.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

All fixed.
Very thankful to "Longitudinal" for suggesting the 1/16 npt plug. It worked perfect, and I'm confident it will give me no issues. I used a little miniature hook shaped "spatula" to first clean and then apply some Victor Reinz oil sealant inside the hole (inner walls), and then inserted.


----------

